# Sicario 2: Soldado - Erster Offizieller Trailer



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Sicario 2: Soldado - Erster Offizieller Trailer* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sicario 2: Soldado - Erster Offizieller Trailer*


----------



## MiezeMatze (20. Dezember 2017)

Endlich...
wieder ein Action-Thriller ohne übertriebene Hampelmann-kinderkack-action a la Din Viesel...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

Na das könnte doch glatt wieder etwas sein für die Sammlung


----------



## floppyexe (21. Dezember 2017)

Jawoll! Geht los!!


----------

